# conncect 2 servers



## jarduz (Sep 28, 2012)

hi everyone,

I have a question about server connection.
I haver 2 servers in my office:

One with Windows Server 2008 R2 Standar (this one is the domain and every user in my office star sesion here)
Oher with Windows Server 2007 Enterprise (here I have full storage for users data, controlling acces trought user session to the different folders)

The question is how can I grantt access from the fist server to the second, and control this access for each user loged on the first server to access the folders to the second server.

Thanks a lot for everything. (sorry about my bad english)


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

There is no such OS as Windows Server 2007. Did you mean 2008.

Is the second server a Domain member? If so, then yes to your question. Do some research on setting up a File Server using DFS


----------



## jarduz (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry about the 2007 I did not check that. Yes it is 2008.

So, yo said something about DFS, but first I have to make the second server as a user in the first server right?

Thansk I am going to check that


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

You have a Domain or Workgroup setting? If Domain, just join the second to the domain and then setup Groups to control access thru the Group Membership


----------

